# BuyCostumes $5 Accessory Sale



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just got an advanced email alert from BuyCostumes that they will be having a "$5 Accessory Sale coming up" and will include shoes, wigs, boots, Jewerly, makeup, masks, Hats and more. No date given yet but I'm sure like before with the $10 costume sale you will need to be signed up for email from them and have to link thru your personalized email to gain access. Eventually it might go public like before where anyone can buy but if you want to get in early, you'll need to sign up.
> 
> No date has been mentioned yet for the start of the sale but their pre-public sales usually happen on a Thursday or Friday I think. I'm guessing maybe this weekend??



I need wigs! And masks! And hats!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank u so much for the heads up, sadly I wasn't able to participate in the $10 costume sale (nothing really fit our theme) so I have my fingers crossed for this one


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Came home a little while ago to find email from BuyCostumes for the $5 accessory sale with my access link for the sale, so the subscriber sale is on! Hope everyone here is able to get something that they wanted and those not previously a subscriber to the BC site saw our "heads up" posts and signed up in time to get in on it.

I ended up with 2 wigs, the Armham City clown mask, a mardi gras-type mask in black with rhinestones on it (thought it would go with my black swan costume), a few POTC quartermaster masks to add to my Skull Island villager population (I'll individualize them), and a few Perseus shields. Saw them and thought they would make interesting shells for a hybrid spider or something that will be hiding in a cave. This time I did have a woman's black dress hat get sold while in my cart--oops!--so now know what happened to some of you guys during the costume sale. Not a biggie item, just would have been nice. I liked the look of it a lot. I had a few other things I thought about, like the intestines and brain wrap props accesories, but it's kind of like going into the Dollar Store...it can add quickly. I'm done and happy with what I ordered.

So, what kinds of things did you guys find?


----------



## BlueFrog

Sales like this present great temptation for me. On the one hand, I'm _trying_ to go all-reenactment quality or better on my costumes, wigs, and props. On the other hand, even heavily used such items tend to have very high pricetags, and the tremendous deals available in cases like the $10 costume and $5 accessory are terribly hard to resist - and in this case, resistance was futile. 

I'll post the list below, but the short version is that I went crazy on baroque & Victorian wigs and small hats. The former I will need for my masquerade and other upcoming themes inlcuding that pesky Four Funerals and a Wedding that I'm determined to display before I'm six feet under. With a neat little consignment shop begging me for Halloween stock in season and pricetags of $5 each, I didn't even bother to verify whether I might have one or two of the wigs already. I figure I can get my cost out of any duplicate or substandard wigs later on this year. The tiny top hats I will use either as they are intended, or for my child mannequins since nobody seems to make kid-sized hats. I was particularly excited to see the mini white satin top hat; my ringbearer child wears a spiffy white tuxedo and this would be the perfect accessory if the scale works.

Judges Wig Grey Adult 
Victorian Beauty Wig Adult <--- Since Victorian depictions of the White Lady mention short white hair, this just might be perfect
Window Web Capelet (Adult) <-- Likewise, I have a black widow MOB whose costume top is a bit drab; I think this might be exactly what it needs to pop 
Tales of Old London Gents Wig 
Immortal Female Adult Wig 
Ghost Stories Marie Antoinette Wig Adult 
White Satin Top Hat (Adult) 
Little Victorian Top Hat 
Satin Top Hat Adult Black 
Colonial Wig Adult 
Noblewoman Wig Adult 
Ghost of Marie Antoinette Wig


----------



## Paint It Black

I was looking at everything today, but haven't yet placed an order. Sounds like you - BlueFrog and GOS - got some things that work into your plans quite well. I just am not that organized yet, I guess. I did see a great clown mask that I bought a while back somewhere else for $15 that is now $5 here. Unfortunately, I do not need a duplicate.


----------



## kittyvibe

I was hoping they would announce it later in the evening but it was posted to my email about 3:30pm (but I was at work til 8pm ack! ) . Then I watched a few shows till about 10pm  I was unaware the sale started) Not sure what was missed out on except the Cheshire cat shoes (if they even had my size in stock to begin with). 

Heres my grabs-
shoes;
Clown Heels
Devilish shoes (they had a little leather pitchfork wrapped around it)
Jackie nurse sandals (sexy heels)
Marina shoes (for a sailor outfit)
Skeleton Shoes Adult-Medium (10-11) (found on costume express in medium for $5)
Black Sassy Eden Mary Jane Shoes (also found on costume express for $5)

Accessory;
black tulle petticoat
King Tut half mask (more like Cleopatra)
Long white gloves (since my Sailor moon gloves didnt fit right) $3

Wig;
White Vampiress wig (for a future spider lady costume) $4
Watchmen Silk Spectre Deluxe Adult Wig ( think was only $3)

Im happy I was able to get the clown shoes, I wished I could have gotten more but my big feet wouldnt fit in most even if a size 10 was in stock since it seemed alot of the shoes ran a but small based on reviews. I needed some boots and alas wasnt able to buy any. I was right in my prediction that they would start the sale on Sunday though, just wish it started a bit later for us weekend warriors.


----------



## [email protected]

All the good masks were already under notify me when available, but did pick up an Arkham aslyum and a cool womens mask, got some wigs got a bunch of shoes, and a few make up appliances. The funny thing was I had a living doll costume in my shopping cart from the 10 dollar sale, its back up to 32.99 but it kept it in my shoppiung cart at 10 so i fgiured what the heck, I left it there and bought it at that price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sounds like HF members left with a number of accessories today. After reading your post Kittyvibe I checked my email delivery time and it said 12:04 pm PDT, so 3:04 your time zone. I had seen your post surmising that it might be sent out on Sunday afternoon based on the costume sale so was trying to be mindful and checked mail in the a.m. but we had to go out and didn't back til after 1 pm. As I went thru the pages of items, I did notice that a few were marked sold out but not that many. By tonight, quite a few sold outs. I did briefly look over at CostumeExpress but it seemed like they had the same stuff as someone mentioned already, although it sounds like Kittyvibe you found some different stuff there. 

Both wigs I picked up were more expensive ones as it turned out. The Barnabus one was orig $30 and the Seductress auburn long wig was $40 I think so I'm thinking they will be really nice quality. Hubby will be happy if that means they don't shed! If I turn my GR Stone Lady into Dark Shadows' Angelique, I figured the $5 Barnabus wig might come in handy so worth taking a chance on it now. I was thinking the long red haired wig might look good on GR Helsa possibly and when lit up would show up better at night than her black hair. The wig looks really long and flowing in the BC photo. Again for $5 hard to go wrong. 

I think BlueFrog you got some great wigs there. The judge one looks nice in particular. I guess someone else bought out the Immortal Male wig? Didn't see it in your list. I really liked that one although had no use for it. Can't wait to see your period props down the road. 

I liked a lot of the shoes but vowed with maybe the exception of clown shoes that my props would be shoeless. Had to draw the line somewhere as to what detail was important to me and the feet lost out. It's California and barefoot's the norm right? LOL. Are you guys buying shoes to wear along with a costume or are you buying for a prop to wear? 

Haunt, sounds like you got lucky there with the living doll costume. 

Paint, I checked out the accessories in advance to see what they had so did spend some time thinking what I really could use based on the props I have now. Also helps me to have certain themes and work to round out what I need and avoid the others.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Sadly my cart was emptying as quickly as I was filling it...grrrr...and I lost my nightmare zombie mask (which was my main want, lol) but I still managed to make it out with the Belinda Mask






and the farmgirl wig






hoping I can make a zombie prop with some work to the eyes.... Oh and I also got the WD Axe for $3 hoping to use it in a "In Case Of Zombies Break Glass" set up similar to this with axe, gloves and survival guide






...


----------



## Paint It Black

I remembered how expensive it was when I shopped for a certain wig last year, so I went back and decided on four $4 wigs. Blonde Mesmerelda (for my Rapunzel skeleton) and Medieval Brown Adult braids for my other female skeleton in my Medieval scene. Also the Black/White Vampire wig and the Auburn Saloon Girl wig. All but the Medieval brown braids got pretty good reviews. There were none for the braids, but I am hoping for the best. 

The shipping stayed at $5.99 for the whole order, so I was happy about that as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Paint, that Mesmerelda wig is a _great_ choice for Rapunsel, looks waist long from the pic and her hair was golden so the right color too!

Last year I bought the Bohemian Braids (red) for my carnival knife-throwing female assistant (the one strapped to the wheel) and I can report that it's a nice quality wig. I wanted something with some color and a style that wouldn't go flying all over her face if she got spun around a bit. Mentioning it now since its still available on the website in case someone is looking for something like it. Comes with a netting on it and the braids are about 9 inches from where it starts braiding near the ear area to the end tip. Nice color. I love the length on the Medieval Brown wig you ordered. Let us know what you think of it. 


Last year I also picked up the Sucker Punch Blondie wig for my Bearded Lady. It was another quality wig that is still available. I wanted a hair color I could easily match for adding the beard to her so the color fit the bill. I was hoping the "sunglasses" were a prop that could be easily removed but they are incorporated into the wig. I haven't played with it yet to see if I can get rid of them (seem to be a soft vinyl material maybe, not hard plastic), but I figure if I can't separate them from the hair I'll add a headband or hair decoration to cover the glasses up. Not sorry I bought the wig. I really do like the hair style. 

I had hoped there would be more clown accessories than there were. Still a little short in that area. I thought the Batman Arkham clown mask was a good find though. I love his white bald head and the neon green hair and didn't have anything in that color. 


Sounds like a good plan there Pumpkinpie. Zombies are one of my themes as well and I almost picked up one of the axes they had on sale. Having seen your carnival display goodies I'm sure your In Case Of Emergency case will turn out great. 


Hey @@Hollow did you end up finding anything this go round?


----------



## BobbyA

I suspect my experience was a little different than many others. The day before I went to the site and put $649 worth of great stuff in my cart.
However when the sale started only 3 of the items were included in the sale and thus had been repriced. 
The rest I had to go remove 1 at a time, rinse and repeat until they were gone. 
So I decided to limit buying to what I actually might use this year and those are listed below.


Severe Trauma Makeup Kit 
Prod Id:
61532
$5.00

Spirit Gum (1/4oz. w/Brush) 
Prod Id:
32260
$3.99

Wrenched Weapon 
Prod Id:
800954
$3.00


Friday the 13th 2009 Jason Axe 
Prod Id:
60326
$4.00


Grave Digger Wig 
Prod Id:
21890
$3.00


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL. I sort of did what you did BobbyA except I wrote my items on paper and only had 6-8 items I had hopes for. Guess given what you had to go thru to clean your cart of regular priced items, I'm glad I went the old fashioned paper and pen route. You must have been freaking out taking all the time it did to clear out stuff in order to hit the "Buy" button before it got sold out while in your cart. I think 4-5 items I had on my "wishlist" were part of the sale so I got luckier in that respect. 

Hey, that Jason axe you got was a nice one! See that it's sold out now, so nice timing on it.


----------



## kittyvibe

Im with you GOS, I made a notepad checklist with simple names and the sku to quickly check interested items. I also **starred them based on how strongly I wanted them. Worked out pretty good for some items, a few were already sold out, but like Bobby, some items didnt go on sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey good news on shipping. Checked status on my order using BC's "Order Status" and all my items have shipped, even those with multiple quantities like the Quartermaster masks--so complete order. I have a UPS tracking number but probably won't be assigned a delivery date until tomorrow. Very pleased with how fast it got packed and shipped. Assume your orders are either in packing or shipped already as well.


----------



## BobbyA

Good call on the list. 
Yeah I was freaking a bit, however it wasn't about losing things in the cart. It was more like not being able to go see what had gone on sale until I flushed the things the weren't. Oh well, live and learn. lol


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think BlueFrog you got some great wigs there. The judge one looks nice in particular. I guess someone else bought out the Immortal Male wig? Didn't see it in your list. I really liked that one although had no use for it.


Now that you mention it, I don't know what happened with the Immortal Male wig. I really like the one and am not sure I have it. I even remember seeing it. It might have gotten lost when I had to edit my cart due to some weird duplication issues. Hmpf. I definitely would have bought it even at the risk of duplication for $5.

I'm eager to see the judge wig. I can think of so many uses, including the officiant at the wedding, for that one. That style of wig is never cheap so I was pleased and surprised to see it pop up on the $5 sale.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Can't wait to see your period props down the road.


Thanks! I'm pretty excited about this direction. I have to reduce the amount of storage taken up by Halloween, so I'm consolidating on a look-and-feel that should enable me to reuse props while still keeping things fresh. The look will include encompass various periods, but ones which I think will blend well into a "creepy across the ages" gothic feel. Wigs are such an easy way to repurpose mannequins that I almost regret not buying more. That Eternal Desire wig looks promising, and the original price on the Colonial Maiden makes me wonder if it might be that rare case of a wig looking better in person than in the photo.

I swear I remember someone talking about shoes in one of these threads, so here goes my take: I tend to skimp on shoes for props unless they are absolutely essential to a character's look. Most of my mannequins have support posts through the feet and although I always talk about drilling out part of the shoes to accomodate, I never do. I never, ever wear special shoes for my Halloween costumes, unless you count my bunny slippers  As I move forward I'm going to pay a little more attention to footwear but it's still going to be a relatively low priority. I did buy those thigh high boots for a specific character whose shoes show, as well as the Renaissance boots because my father needs some for his Halloween costume and the mannes can use them when he's done.


----------



## Guest

I did get some stuff, but my bunny duties have made me tired and headachey and non halloweenish.

Glad we all got some deals; the regular prices are just too dang high! I really liked the nice wigs that were offered for $5.

Costume Express is having the sale, but less items. Might want to check it out. Night all.


----------



## BobbyA

I stopped by costume express site. Looks a lot like the Buycostumes site, with a couple small differences.
The "knife in the back" that had $12.49 shipping charge attached at buycostumes was at costume express with no shipping premium, bought that.
Also picked up a couple small things. Got to stop visiting shopping sites...


----------



## BlueFrog

My order arrived today with all items present and accounted for. Several looked to be previous returns but there were no problems with them. The mini top hats I bought were absolute standouts. I was shocked at how nice the quality was, particularly the one with the spiderweb veil. Definitely didn't see that coming. I believe all the ones I purchased are now sold out. A couple of lesser-priced ones remain which don't look like the quality is nearly as good as the ones I purchased. 

I'm very pleased with my items at the prices I paid. Few of them would have satisfied at full price but Halloween wigs rarely please my picky self so that's to be expected  Most should look a lot better once they are powdered, which would be period appropriate for the baroque/colonial wigs and take off some of that unnatural shine. Anyone considering the "Victorian Beauty" wig, be advised that it is much greyer in color than it looks in the picutresl - not a super dark grey, but much greyer than I thought it would be, although not enough to be problematic. for my White Lady.


----------



## Paint It Black

That was fast, BF. Glad to know you were happy overall.


----------



## Guest

I got my shipment of wigs and glasses etc. I really feel we all got a good deal and am super happy!

I got the Immortal wig, 2 Marie Antoinette wigs, 2 Harry Potter glasses, 2 witch noses, a derby hat, the Batman mask, 2 mini top hats, gorilla gloves, saloon girl wig. All items new in package. Love the discount and can't imagine paying full price for this stuff tho!

I have another shipment coming in a few days. I got a pair of Sabre extra long fangs and can't wait to see how they work.


----------



## BobbyA

A box with 5 items from the $5 buycostumes sale arrived today. 
It was a little underwhelming, perhaps I didn't shop too well.
1. The Wrenched Weapon (Prod Id: 800954) is only about 12" long.
2. The Jason axe looks okay, but is about 3/4 the size of a real axe.
3. Severe trauma makeup kit looks good for the $5 price, and comes with a 1/4 oz bottle of spirit gum.
4. 1/4 oz Bottle of spirit gum for $3.99, see above... 
5. Grave digger wig, I didn't open the bag but it's about the size of a taco.

Oh well, I really liked the costumes from the $10 sale. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mine's on the UPS truck still. I'm probably his last stop of the day....like waiting for water to boil....sometimes they deliver earlier in the afternoon but not today, it's already after 5 and I'm waiting for it before we head out to dinner. Will report later.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just got my delivery...everything looked great. Colors on the mask are a little different than the pics but I can easily fix that. Farm girl wig will b perfect once I dirty the shine out of the hair. And the Walking Dead axe is a pretty good prop (I may paint it if I use it in my display as its very kid oriented but as is will make a great photo op prop).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Finally man in brown arrived at my doorstep. 

--The Perseus shields look just okay--the coloring is different than the photo, more greenish than brown, detailing of the paint job is nothing like the photo, but the coloring might work out okay if I pair them with a lizard mask. They're a flimsier plastic and look to be vacuformed. They'll do although I was hoping for a more sturdier molded plastic.

--The Disney POTC quartermaster masks (bought before, just adding to my Skull Island collection of natives) are super nice and come with a plastic form inside to maintain the mask shape. Wonderful price for them. My previously purchased ones I bought on sale as well but I think the lowest price I paid was around $10, one maybe $14, so this is by far the best deal on these for me. Excellent Disney quality. Think I now have a village of 6. May refer to them as the Village of the Dead since they have sewn mouths and dead white eyes, and I assume were soon to be shrunken heads. 

--The black mask I bought to go with my black swan outfit is very nicely constructed. Definitely high quality. As others have commented online the little stands of bead that dangle down the sides of the mask is a bit weird looking and like others I will probably trim off. Otherwise very pleased.

--The Batman Arkham City clown mask is also a great bargain. I could smell the latex when I opened the box. He looks a little different from the picture in that only his face front has clown white makeup on it, the rest is flesh color. He looks kind of macabe with his makeup but that's fitting with his Joker kind of style. Great for a scary clown. 

--The last two items, a Barnabus wig and a Seductress auburn wig, I haven't taken out of their packaging yet. 

Very happy with my items especially given the sale price and find it to be much nicer stuff on the whole than what I have found at yard sales or Goodwill for example. By far the $10 Costume sale was the very best buy but I feel I did okay on this one as well. And I have to say that BuyCostumes came thru with product, quick shipping, very fair shipping costs, and prompt follow up emails and tracking. I'd rate my experience Excellent.


----------



## kittyvibe

I got some more stuff in today. I got mostly shoes, and was surprised most of them fit. I will have to do the ice trick (to expand the front of foot area) on one pair and a few need minor repairs right out of the box, but overall I'm very pleased


----------



## Guest

BobbyA said:


> A box with 5 items from the $5 buycostumes sale arrived today.
> It was a little underwhelming, perhaps I didn't shop too well.
> 1. The Wrenched Weapon (Prod Id: 800954) is only about 12" long.
> 2. The Jason axe looks okay, but is about 3/4 the size of a real axe.
> 3. Severe trauma makeup kit looks good for the $5 price, and comes with a 1/4 oz bottle of spirit gum.
> 4. 1/4 oz Bottle of spirit gum for $3.99, see above...
> 5. Grave digger wig, I didn't open the bag but it's about the size of a taco.
> 
> Oh well, I really liked the costumes from the $10 sale. lol


Well, we all know that feeling. Halloween props/decor/costumes are always hit or miss...sometimes it is so disappointing to see items that look so neat online...and then they are complete garbage when you get them. I have been burned so many times. I think that is why I am delighted with sales- even if the item sucks, at least I didn't spend $49.99 for it! 

If you are feeling really blue, add up the amount you would have spent regular price, and then imagine your horror!


----------



## Paint It Black

kittyvibe said:


> I got some more stuff in today. I got mostly shoes, and was surprised most of them fit. I will have to do the ice trick (to expand the front of foot area) on one pair and a few need minor repairs right out of the box, but overall I'm very pleased


What is the ice trick? Sounds like something good to know.


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> What is the ice trick? Sounds like something good to know.


I am curious too, so I googled and found that you can stretch your shoes with ice.

video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf5mJ7aR2t8

That is interesting. I never buy costume shoes because I am wary of them not fitting. I passed on several pair of witch shoes during the $5 sale...now I wish I would have bit.

Thanks for the info, kittyvibe. I never would have guessed!


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow. How have I gone this many years not knowing how to stretch out shoes?!?!? Thanks guys.


----------



## kittyvibe

Hey! thats a good video but something else to add to it. You can lightly wipe the inside of the shoe with rubbing alcohol, this will aid in the stretch of the shoe, especially if it is leather based. I first tried the trick on a new pair of closed toe ankle boots and didnt use the alcohol. I had to use less water in them to be able to push them as far into the toe area as it could go. 

Once the water was frozen I let them stay in freezer for about a day then removed the baggies after they thawed a bit. Then I put on a pair of fuzzy socks and put the boots on and walked around the house in them for about 30 minutes, doing chores. 

You will have to be careful on certain shoes not to damage them by putting tissue paper or plastic baggies around each shoe. if you just put the shoes in side by side they may rub together and freeze and the finish where they touched. Also, if they still dont fit the first time you ice, you can do it again to expand it some more.


----------



## BobbyA

Thanks Kitty, good idea in the video. 
I'd offer a suggestion to put the frozen shoes in a closed plastic bag while they thaw.
It should keep water from condensing on the shoes, like an ice cold glass.


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks,  yes my boots were in bags, I highly recommend! /thumbs up


----------

